
The Black Hole Engulfing the World's Bond Markets - akeck
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-13/the-black-hole-engulfing-the-world-s-bond-markets-quicktake
======
apo
> In Europe, there are fears that the continent is following the path of
> Japan’s so-called lost decade, where policy makers struggled to revive
> anemic growth and inflation. ...

That decade was the 1990s, and Japan has never managed to stimulate
significant consumer inflation since, despite massive deficit spending and
outright publicly-announced purchases of stocks by the central bank.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Decade_(Japan)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Decade_\(Japan\))

One question this article doesn't address is how long this funhouse hall of
mirrors continues.

Judging by worldwide investment appetite for negative-yielding, long dated
bonds, and the example from Japan and now Europe, the answer seems to be much
longer than what might seem reasonable today.

